# Rap anyone?



## amtrack88 (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess Rap is one of the few categories most widely disliked in the furry community. >> But I do like some of it. Though my tastes in rap kinda ended in the late 90s. I really can't stand ganster rap talking about capping asses and 26 rims on Caddy's, but that's another story for another day.

I love the Beastie Boys and The Fugees (shame they broke up 10 years ago). For a bit I did like Eminem. For those of you interested "Fu-Gee-la" by the Fugees is a recommended listen.

So any of you like some rap or hip-hop?


----------



## Itreyu (Apr 25, 2007)

I love rap and hip hop. Though alot of whats played on MTV, and the radio and stuf is alllll crap.

BrailleBrizzy - http://www.purevolume.com/braillebrizzy

Masta Ace - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_pwrzHZNw

Living Legends - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyvhL8_2h64


----------



## Roman_Jars (Apr 25, 2007)

The only rap i like is Svenska Akademien.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 25, 2007)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> I love rap and hip hop. Though alot of whats played on MTV, and the radio and stuf is alllll crap.
> 
> BrailleBrizzy - http://www.purevolume.com/braillebrizzy
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with you there. The local radio stations play trash. Good videos there. =D

Beasties - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x9CRogsSfY


----------



## Fernin (May 3, 2007)

Only rap I can tolerate is Eminem.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 3, 2007)

No... just, no.

And there's a thread for rap already.

Some rap is good (Akon has a FEW good songs), but generally, I don't like rap.


----------



## Icarus (May 3, 2007)

Absolutely not.
Rap (or at least the type where if it is played in a car you can feel it before you see the car) is actually not music.  It's rythem, rythem is not music but beat.
Music (or at least the origional music)
is Symphonic.
Mussorgsky, Beethoven, Hyden, those are all "composers."  Composers create highly freaking complex music that can be as fast as a bullet or as slow as the sunset.  And it also uses tons of tones and melodies along with choosing either Minor or Major chords to produce emotions.  Rap cannot create emotions therefore it is not music.

Until a rap song can make me feel as comfortable as the Promenade from "Pictures at an Exhibition" I would rather not listen to it.  
argh...music writers today are so lazy...


----------



## thegreathamster (May 4, 2007)

Sure. I like the really hardcore, underground stuff. The mainstream shiz is gh3y and annoying.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (May 4, 2007)

Rap? I love rap! Then again I like all forms of music, from classic to thrash metal. As for my favorite rapper all I have for you guys is three letters.

... DMX

Yeeeeeah! Dogs for life!


----------



## King_Raxxor (May 4, 2007)

This is the only rap I actually like.......

Anthrax - Bring The Noise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LyJHepaqFQ&mode=related&search=

Aside from that, I like the 80's underground and early 90's.  I don't own any albums (cept for Bone Thugs Greatest Hits and 2pac)and such but if its on i'll listen to it.  Hey, I'm pretty open-minded, just as long as its good.  I can't stand the music of today.  Music in general has died since the early 90's.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2007)

Nope, don't like rap.  I like alt/punk rock, some reggae (and Sean Paul doesn't count), ska and the like.  Old rock too with a good dash of hair metal thrown in (for a good laugh).

I especially dislike a lot of the tasteless and explicitly vulgar crap that these new rappers and MCs churn out to appeal to the 'gangsta' and 'hardcore' audiences.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 4, 2007)

I like rap... but I like everything....

Notorious BIG
Cypress Hill
Lauryn Hill
Eminem
....the list goes on...


----------



## sgolem (May 4, 2007)

I like the ytmnd remixes of Snoop Dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds

Other than that, the closest I'll get is the Gorillaz


----------



## RailRide (May 5, 2007)

I grew up in an urban area, now I'm a homeowner in the same area. I like _some_ of it (i.e. not "that which makes the most $$$").Â Â I will listen to a lot of other genres though, I don't _hate_ any of them (even country :shock. Novelty music made me able to listen to a lot of genres even if I don't gravitate to them.

Even so, anytime I look to fave or watch an artist, I usually take a look at their profile and if they _specifically_ single out urban music genres (i.e. rap and/or R&B) as a target for dislike (as if no other genre they didn't listen to drove them to distraction), I won't +watch them or +fav anything in their gallery, no matter how much I may like their work or any individual piece. I adopted this policy after being a front-and-center witness to a racist rant so virulent I felt queasy for three solid days, by the owner of a paintchat board I _used_ to frequent. (said person also has a FA gallery)

And yes, I've passed up lots of potential +favs and watches because of that policy.

---PCJ


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 5, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> I grew up in an urban area, now I'm a homeowner in the same area. I like _some_ of it (i.e. not "that which makes the most $$$").  I will listen to a lot of other genres though, I don't _hate_ any of them (even country :shock. Novelty music made me able to listen to a lot of genres even if I don't gravitate to them.
> 
> Even so, anytime I look to fave or watch an artist, I usually take a look at their profile and if they _specifically_ single out urban music genres (i.e. rap and/or R&B) as a target for dislike (as if no other genre they didn't listen to drove them to distraction), I won't +watch them or +fav anything in their gallery, no matter how much I may like their work or any individual piece. I adopted this policy after being a front-and-center witness to a racist rant so virulent I felt queasy for three solid days, by the owner of a paintchat board I _used_ to frequent. (said person also has a FA gallery)
> 
> ...



How does not liking rap or R&B translate into racism?  Last I checked, the Beastie Boys were one of the best selling rap artists of all time and they're pretty white, (number four hip hop artists behind 2Pac, Eminem (white), and Jay-Z.)

I mean, the fathers of rock and roll were black (I'm looking at you Chuck Berry), but I don't see people dissing Rock as being racist. :3

Couldn't it just be that they don't like how the music sounds?  I know that's the case with me.  I'm a fan of more melodious music, something rap and hip hop usually isn't.


----------



## izartist (May 5, 2007)

I don't particularly care too much for rap, I can stand some of the R&B stuff, I do like it when rap and rock artists get together and mix the genre's, like on the album Follow the leader by Korn.  That and artists that some classify as rap/metal like limp bizkit and whatnot.  Really the only "Rap" artist I realy like is Bloodhound Gang simply because they are so darn funny.

As for being called racist based solely on ones taste in music, I don't agree... Like I said, I don't care for rap, but I don't have a problem with whoever listens to it whether they be white or black, hell, you could be purple and listen to rap and I still wouldn't have a problem with you.


----------



## Wolfblade (May 5, 2007)

Heh, who's to say the person saying they hate rap isn't black? Looking at someone's taste in music, assuming they must be X color, and since they are X color and hate X music, they MUST be racist, is kindof itself more than slightly racist ;3

Here's an example: Someone just recently had a user Avatar with the big bad N word pasted on it. I responded quite tersely, because I made the assumption that there is no way someone could not know that would be an unacceptable thing to do, and so they were most likely trying to get a rise out of some members of this community.

He responds back, and it turns out he himself is black, and the avatar was from a running gag between him and some friends elsewhere. I had assumed he was white, saying something negative to black people, and took a much more firm and not-so-nice tone with him than is my normal default when approaching a user. I assumed incorrectly :3

Of course, the avatar was removed anyway as it is not something anyone generally wants to see, but the user was completely understanding and there was no further issue. So, assuming someone who strongly dislikes rap/r&b can't possibly be a black person and is most likely a racist whatever color they may be, isn't a very sound assumption to leap to. You are quite likely denying yourself some good artwork over something rather silly.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 5, 2007)

I loves me some rap. From the mainstream to the underground stuff. I know a lot of people don't like the overly popular songs due to the repetitive subject matter, but I really don't ever find myself listening to it for deep lyrics. Now on the other hand, there are a lot of hip-hop artists that I listen to for their abstract lyrics (Aesop Rock, Busdriver, and I'm sure there's moar.)

But yeah. It's just fun to listen to. c:


----------



## dz (May 5, 2007)

Rap is one of those "It-depends-on-who's-doing-it" genres to me... I don't like when rap is all about cars, money, women and stuff. I do like it when rap/hip-hop is mixed with another genre (Gorillaz anyone?)
I like DnB MC's and Beastie Boys too.


----------



## Coffee (May 6, 2007)

I... heh....


I actually am a bit of a rapper myself, among other musical persuits XD I'm a HUGE fan of underground hip-hop, i.e. MF Doom, Talib Kweli, Roots Manuva, Ghostface Killah... etc... 

That being said, I am pretty damn apalled at the direction hip-hop has been going lately.

People like lil jon, snoop dog, dre and the like have really done absolutely nothing positive for hip-hop, and essentially only serve to repulse otherwise open-minded musicians who might actually come to lift the stagnation thats recently fallen upon the culture. Most modern, mainstream hip-hop today is completely shit.


----------



## RailRide (May 6, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> How does not liking rap or R&B translate into racism?Â Â Last I checked, the Beastie Boys were one of the best selling rap artists of all time and they're pretty white, (number four hip hop artists behind 2Pac, Eminem (white), and Jay-Z.)
> 
> I mean, the fathers of rock and roll were black (I'm looking at you Chuck Berry), but I don't see people dissing Rock as being racist. :3
> 
> Couldn't it just be that they don't like how the music sounds?Â Â I know that's the case with me.Â Â I'm a fan of more melodious music, something rap and hip hop usually isn't.



You read me wrong-- I'm referring to folks who in their profiles or journals, have singled out "urban" genres as a _specific_ target of blanket dislike, as opposed to simply not being interested. For example, I don't seek out or gravitate toward rock--but I don't _dislike_ it--it won't drive me to distraction if it's playing somewhere I happen to be at. Chances are, the folks I'm talking about don't listen to country, jazz, classical or disco _either_, but those genres don't seem to bother them to the point of listing them as "I officially don't like this above all others".

I'm simply cutting off a source of potential discomfort. I don't demand that anyone _like_ anything connected to those genres--as I allude to in the original message, several examples of each have prompted me to change the station before they even get started. Just that seeing someone go out of their way to state they hate/dislike urban-associated music genres _in toto_ conjures up memories of the highly uncomfortable rant I witnessed in that chatroom (and no, the tone of what led up to it did not suggest a black person was saying it), and I don't feel like re-living that incident.

There may be logical flaws in the approach I took, but I don't see it as being any different as not +watching or +faving someone because they have (for example) cub porn interspersed with their other artwork.

---PCJ


----------



## Ak-Nolij (May 18, 2007)

Yes and No. Why? Rap lost a lot of flavour ever since 50 Cent hit the scene. Sure he's talented, problem is, he's too much booty chatter, along with other so called "hot" rappers. -_-

I'd rather prefer hip hop. Though I have a wide music taste, most of that taste is hip hop. And yes, I love listening to anything Underground(Capone-N-N.O.R.E., Tragedy, Bravehearts, Cormega ect.) or Old Skool(Slick Rick, KRS-One, Def Squad, EPMD ect.). Sometimes I listen to a little mainstream(Ludacris, The Game, Jay-Z ect.) I make beats myself, I am a musician. I tend to rather listen to the beat than the lyrics anyways, so yeah, I love Lil' Jon. My love of hip hop goes to the producers and DJs all the time. >8D



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Absolutely not.
> Rap (or at least the type where if it is played in a car you can feel it before you see the car) is actually not music.Â Â It's rythem, rythem is not music but beat.



Rhythm is considered to be 'the flow' of music(very crucial to hip hop). Without rhythm, 'music' in general would become way too basic. Jazz needs that 'swing' to keep everything nice and smooth. "Rock" needs those tight riffs and chords from the guitar to maximize the song in a way no other genres can. Reggae needs that funkadelic feel to those guitar [riffs] and/or piano keys along with the African percussion(bongos, congas ect.) to keep the song truly extraordinary. Rhythm, yes, is what makes hip hop tick. Rhythm is what makes music.



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Music (or at least the origional music)
> is Symphonic.
> Mussorgsky, Beethoven, Hyden, those are all "composers."Â Â Composers create highly freaking complex music that can be as fast as a bullet or as slow as the sunset.Â Â And it also uses tons of tones and melodies along with choosing either Minor or Major chords to produce emotions.



Hip Hop/Electronic beatcrafters(producers) are also composers. They as well are talented enough to create complex music. They as well can compose their music to produce emotion whether it be Pete Rock's smooth and jazzy guitar riffs in his vintage beats or RZA's dark and moody keys and bass(in his also, old school vintage beats). It just depends on the instrament really, you don't need "just strings" or a whole Orchestra to make someone cry. It's easy to tell you're not interested in hearing a loop over and over again for 3 minutes or more. =)



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Rap cannot create emotions therefore it is not music.



You're focusing too much on the artist than the beat obviously. And from what I can see, thats personal reference. Sure, the artist can pump up the beat a little bit whether it be street Poetry rhymes or incredible vocal skills, but the alternative is the mixture of beats and vocals. Still, the beat is what really drives the song, not the artist. So you can probably say the artist is just the "image" of the LP. Fact is, hip hop/rap can create emotions. You just don't know how to get in tune with them when it comes to hip hop.



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Until a rap song can make me feel as comfortable as the Promenade from "Pictures at an Exhibition" I would rather not listen to it.Â Â
> argh...music writers today are so lazy...



Well then that depends if you really are gonna put any effort in delving into the hip hop/rap genre isn't it? Ignorance is bliss as they say, and trying to pass off opinion as fact died before time even began. =/ BTW, we're not lazy, we just love doing what we do, which is making music(don't know bout the rap artists and singers though).

-Book of Nolij


----------



## Sulacoyote (May 19, 2007)

Anyone who can't at least enjoy _a couple_ tunes by Run DMC has no taste in music.


----------



## Option7 (May 20, 2007)

Rap is one of my favourite genres, along with the majority of the rock scene. I don't really like 'fiddy' or any of those black british 'gangsters' like Dizzee Rascall etc.

I do however like stuff like Tribe Called Quest, Tupac, D12, Beatie Boys and whatnot. I also like rap-rock like (hed)PE, ICP, Linkin Park (On reflection, their album with Jay-Z wasn't too bad either) and RATM. 

I quite like reggae based rap like Sublime and Mystic Roots too.


----------



## artdecade (Jul 20, 2007)

The above post that used classical music as a reference point to say that rap is not music is complete bullshit, and shows an amazing prejudice and lack of knowledge on the subject.  That said, I fucking hated rap until I heard the for real shit (aka the not-pop shit), guys like Madlib, MFDoom, Quasimoto, Dudley Perkins, and JDilla are amazing producers and musicians and should not be dismissed so flippantly.
People who don't like an entire genre of music have simply not delved into that genre.  Pop ruins everything!


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 20, 2007)

Hm. It isn't really my fancy. That isn't to say there isn't rap music I won't listen to. There is some I like, and I enjoy hip-hop to some extent, depending on who's performing... I do enjoy listening to the Beastie Boys, but on the same hand, I loathe Eminem. There are some songs I like, too, and so I suppose that doesn't put me completely out of the loop...

But rap has never much been my cup of tea. Or at least not the major, mainstream stuff. It isn't fair to say that someone who doesn't like an entire genre "hasn't delved into it." Having friends who like rap, a _lot_, has educated me considerably on the various styles within the genre. It's just not something I actively listen to as it hasn't particularly struck my fancy.

I more prefer big band music, swing, jazz, country, and blues.


----------



## artdecade (Jul 20, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> But rap has never much been my cup of tea. Or at least not the major, mainstream stuff. It isn't fair to say that someone who doesn't like an entire genre "hasn't delved into it." Having friends who like rap, a _lot_, has educated me considerably on the various styles within the genre. It's just not something I actively listen to as it hasn't particularly struck my fancy.
> 
> I more prefer big band music, swing, jazz, country, and blues.



But you do like _some _rap!  See what I mean?  Every genre has a little something that someone can dig, you just gotta find it!
Also, big band music, swing, jazz, country, and blues all completely rule as well!!


----------



## McRoz (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to agree with you. This whole glorification of the gangster life is probably the highest point of human stupidity. Why the hell would I want to buy shitty-made gold chains, bandanas, jerseys, etc. just to get "street cred"? Nowadays it is hard [but not impossible] to find generally good rap music without it being clogged by cocky newcomers giving-out minute long speeches about how gangsta or black they are, or taking up half of a damn song giving shout outs to a bunch of "homies" we probably could care less about. 
But it really does'nt mean a damn to the people behind the records, oh no; while dumbass white kids strut around in their overpriced nikes pissing off every latino or black guy they see, the record companies are swimming in a lake of dead presidents. 

I'm more of a varied kind of guy myself. Anything rocky, metally, techno-y, etc. I like. I don't hate rap, I only think that some of it is just so packed with lewd drug references and ridiculous bass levels that it is devoid of any soul or rythm, defeating the purpose of rap being actual music and turning it into the rants of some guy who's really pissed at absolutely nothing.
I don't really have any official rappers that I think are good (there's too many songs for me to know which ones are sung by which artists), although I have found that underground rap is quite good. I think my favorites are Abzorbr, Jedi Mind Tricks and A-Tone (even if his demo CD was of horrible quality, I still think he has some promise as a good rapper. Again, he's one of those musicians who take too dang long to get a point across without actually singing it.)
Some people here on FA like Krazy Kasper and Bucktown Tiger are also quite good :3

Wow, got alot off my chest there -.- Probably going to get in trouble for this...


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't mind rap. But it's only select few songs.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone who says rap isn't music doesn't know what music is.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 22, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> anyone who says rap isn't music doesn't know what music is.



_Thank you._

I love hip-hop. All kinds of it. I am a bit of a beat-producer myself, though I've still got work to do, so I tend to listen a lot (more?) to the beat instead of the vox, if present, when hip-hopping around. This is the reason why I like one "Watch My Feet" by Dude n Nem, I think is how they spelled it? The first verse wasn't bad at all, the second verse was horrible, and the third verse/bridge was OK, but most of all it's the psuedo-techno chorus beat, complete with a psuedo-techno voice sample that has me loving this song. I think it's still pop-rap, but yeah.

Looking back into the past, it really is shocking when you think about how the quality of "pop" music, rap among others, has degraded so rapidly in just 10 years, probably even less than that. [DJ Jazzy Jeff & ]The Fresh Prince, Sir Mix-a-lot....those guys were considered pop-rappers, but their lyrics were always superb, witty, tongue-in-cheek at times, and didn't play off of genericness in order to sound good. Now, with the "Dirty South" rising, much of mainstream/radio rap have the same beats and the same themes, with little to no distinction between one crappy artist and the next. Even so, there's diamonds amongst these mainstream coals--Jay-Z, Eminem, some 50 Cent, Chamillionaire (he only recently exploded with "Ridin'", though he's actually been around for a long time now, hasn't he?), Lupe Fiasco (highly underrated, even with what he's been given), and my favorite rap artist (and maybe producer, too) of all time, Kanye West. Not just because he hails from Chi-town like Yours Truly, either, but he's THE artist that truly got in into hip-hop and rap, when I purchased his The College Dropout album back in....oh, was it really 2003 now?...but Anyways, he can rap about a still-rising number of different topics and still sound amazing (one of his more recent ones being rapping about Fall Out Boy for a remix of Fall Out Boy...and yeah, I love it), his production work is always amazing, too, and I don't care what any of you haters say, sampling is basically an art form all on its own, perhaps a subgenre of the Element of Deejaying. And I still can't figure out how he, and other hip-hop artists (especially my other favorite in hip-hop, *DJ SHADOW*), do what they do with samples. It's just mind-boggling.  8)

*EDIT:* 100 posts get, w00-w00000taru!!!


----------



## Spinal (Jul 24, 2007)

heh heh...you hear hammer's new album?


----------



## Icen (Jul 26, 2007)

Uch. No. I dislike rap and hip-hop VERY much. The ONLY time I will listen to it is to dance to, but for the beat, not the words.

I just don't like the stereotypical crap that's about "smacking them bitches" and "pimps" and "drugs, sex, violence, alcohol" sorta crap.


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

Apart from all the metal'ish Rap-Songs out there there's only one rap-genre I can stand nowadays - Conscious rap


----------



## Nollix (Jul 26, 2007)

Some rap is good, however white rappers are retarded except for Beastie Boys, cause they're from NYC and have a shitload of songs about Brooklyn (which is where I was born and raised ;D)
Also, if you think rap is just beats, listen to some stuff from the 90's, before all that commercialized shit. I personally think 2Pac is one of the greatest rappers, and he didn't rap about "smakin dem hoes and doin dem crazyie azz drugs in da getto wit ma homies lol"


----------



## Spinal (Jul 26, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> Some rap is good, however white rappers are retarded except for Beastie Boys



lol raecisms

_Turn on the light, let me see what's in front of me
All of a sudden, this picture I painted just turned ugly
I'm tryin' to do good, but the devil's fuckin' wit me
'Cause I ain't ever had no beef, but now I need some fuckin' heat
It seems like every time I get it I lose it
Get it, abuse it, and what I'm left with is useless
'Cause three years in a row, I felt like the world was mine
And three years in a row, I lost it all in the blink of an eye
And I believe what I do 'll come back one day
But why am I still losin'? I can't take the pain
Am I to blame? Please excuse me for my rotten ways
I'm just trying to do what I gots to do so I get paid
Get down and pray to the souls from up above
And hopefully my guardian angel will show me some love
Forgive me for my sins and all the shit that I did
And hopefully she won't let it reflect onto my kid

Y'all don't know what it's like being born with strikes against you
Only feeling in this world is the life within you
You'd have to be damn near dead to see the nights I been through
Damn near dead to feel the wind beneath you
Envisioning so much, my minds an open window
Where I gather all these thoughts for all your broken info
If seein' is believin', then there's more to live fo'
My only reasonin' is breathin' and I live to just hope
What you know about bein' bedside next to your girl
On poison control IVs cause she can't stand the world?
And what you know about no heat and no electric?
I sold my MP to pay the bills, I'm so pathetic
I wake up and go to work, back aches and my shoulders hurt
And what's it worth? I'm easily checked and don't control my earth
Still walk these hollow grounds, bein' lost but never found
Say to the Lord, "I'll die for music," but there's never sound
Screaming in vain, everything be seemin' the same
Ask my mom, "What's the problem, why am I feelin' this way?"
Ask my pop, "Can you solve it?", this game, I'm bleedin' to stay
More then willing to give it up if I can't live it up
Hand in my clutch, gun in my lap
Doin' a buck and some change, not knowin' where the fuck I'm at
I try to maintain, the pain is unstoppable
Put my son on my back and I maneuver through the obstacles

1988, pops died, middle of the night
Forty-six years old, middle of his life
My mother ain't have a job, poppy was on his grind
And we ain't got no money, so she lose her fuckin' mind
Lenny helped out, and that was real
But he had a little daughter to raise, and that's the deal
My other brother, I won't mention his fuckin' name
'Cause he ain't worthy of my bitterness or fuckin' pain
Me and my mother, all we needed was some love
And my brother, all he needed was his drugs
How could you look at us with a job, we was poor
It's your mother birthday, you don't give her a call?
You have two nephews and a beautiful niece
But they don't think of you as Uncle, they think you deceased
I'm so fuckin' mad that I got a slug for you
But Mommy raised me better, I got love for you_


----------



## Nollix (Jul 26, 2007)

^ lol Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## Spinal (Jul 26, 2007)

well done

The message is too short. Please enter a longer message


----------



## kamunt (Jul 26, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> Nollix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Eminem, Mike Shinoda


----------



## Spinal (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't tell what you mean D:


----------



## sedric (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I loves me some rap music. DÃ¤lek are big with me, Public Enemy, El-P, some Missy Elliot, Dizzee Rascal... and so on and so on. As tempted as I am to get into the "is it music" debate, I'll refrain as I have very idiosyncratic and I suppose confrontational ideas about what constitutes music


----------



## kamunt (Jul 28, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> I can't tell what you mean D:



D: They're White--The Beastie Boys are White. Simple as that. 8)


----------



## Spinal (Jul 30, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Spinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean are you saying they're good or bad


----------



## kamunt (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh! Well, they're very excellent. 8) Of course.


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Aug 12, 2007)

Nut Skywalker is from my hometown of Rockmart. 8) Everyone used to call him "Peanut", now I reckon he's trying to reinforce the whole hood rockstar fad. 

Personally, I dig some of Ludacris' stuff, NWA, Bone Thugs n' Harmony, even MC Chris, but a smooth flowing rhythm of words with no music or beat can still entrance me... Def poetry style shit, y'know?


----------



## kamunt (Aug 12, 2007)

*OMG ONONE CARES*

[size=large]BLEARGH.[/size]


----------



## kamunt (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, i love the poetry portion of emceeing...that I can really respect, weaving an amazing tale or image with their rhymes, I love that. That's probably one of the reasons why Immortal Technique's "Dance With the Devil" is so awesome to me. Freaking amazing, yet ghastly song.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 12, 2007)

I have two battle pieces I wrote, I'm usually not liking all the new ones, I do battle it out though, sometimes, but someday I hope to just write meaningful ones

(I feel like a sap after saying that)


----------



## Option7 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Eazy E still alive? 'cause he's awesome.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Is Eazy E still alive? 'cause he's awesome.














and last but not least


----------



## Option7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lame...

I suppose I could have quite easily looked that up myself... but ahwell.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 21, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Lame...
> 
> I suppose I could have quite easily looked that up myself... but ahwell.



Yeah, not only is he dead, but he died due to an AIDS infection, god rest his soul.

In any case, my personal favorites are Ghostface Killah, Method Man, Big Punisher (RIP), Jay-Z, and Akon.  Not a fan of 50 or his G-Unit cronies.  In fact, not a fan of Eminem either, pretty much for the same reason; they wouldn't have any success if not for Dr. Dre who's the real artist behind those guys.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 22, 2007)

Term_the_Schmuck said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you heard that Big Pun and Canibus track 'Scarface'? 
I love that song.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 22, 2007)

Nah, I don't think I have.  I know Big Pun did a song called Leatherface, but I don't think Canibus was featured in that track.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 13, 2007)

Rap is so evil, its pathetic.  It's like raping the minds of an entire generation.  If you are pissed at me for saying that, then I guess you just don't know how evil it gets :/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 13, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> Rap is so evil, its pathetic.  It's like raping the minds of an entire generation.  If you are pissed at me for saying that, then I guess you just don't know how evil it gets :/



Yeah, I totally have no idea how most of the content in rap is more evil than, say, neo-Nazi punk music, so yeah, I guess I don't know how evil it gets.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 13, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It encourages kids to go out and kill each other.  Yea, I think there's lots of other evil music out there, but, in my opinion, rap takes the cake as far as blatantly evil music goes.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 13, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe your opinion will be worth two shits when you can back it up with something other than what you watched on Oprah one afternoon.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 13, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Maybe your opinion will be worth two shits when you can back it up with something other than what you watched on Oprah one afternoon.





Well don't read it then, thank you!


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2007)

haha oh man paul revere

what a guy



anyway yeah whoever doesnt like rap music as a blanket statement has terribe taste in music.  im more into 'postmodern' hip hop at the moment like cLOUDDEAD, Hymies Basement, Boom Bip & Does One etc


----------

